# Our new goat shelter...expanded



## Catahoula

We had a great weekend project! After weeks of researching, nights of sleeplessness in planning, days of material searching....we finally did it. We are quite proud of ourselves. It came out better than we thought and it is very sturdy. My husband had to climb up on it so he can put screws on. Thanks everyone here for ideas and for posting pictures.


----------



## Queen Mum

Wow, that is really nice!  What materials did you use for the inside structure?   Details, details!?


----------



## Catahoula

Well..
The bottom frame is 10'x10' with 4 2x4x10 using metal brackets to hold them together. Next were these cattle/hog panels, 2 60"x16'. They fit perfectly inside the frame (did have to saw off two corners) and were secured with metal staples. Then we cut two pieces of plywood to fit the backside of the shelter and wired the corral panels in the front. The hardest part was to find something long enough and flexible enough to go inside the dome so we can screw the metal panels (3'x10') on. All I can find was these vinyl trims that are 1x2x12'.... So we use some 16 gauge wire and tie 5 pieces tightly against the inside ceiling spacing them about 2 feet apart.  Surprisingly, they held up and made the dome shape stronger too. As for attaching the steel panels, we started with 1x2x8 wood trim at the bottom (goes horizontally) and attach the first piece of metal roof with 1" roofing screws. Then the rest are attached onto those vinyl trims. 











I am just glad it worked! My husband was skeptical of the vinyl trims. The whole project cost us more than I thought but it is still cheaper if we were to buy something the same size. It was an good experience.


----------



## Queen Mum

What was your total cost for the project?  (If you don't mind my asking.)  It is beautiful!


----------



## mydakota

That turned out spectacularly well!  I am going to show my husband these pics.  I could use a bigger field shelter.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What was your total cost for the project?  (If you don't mind my asking.)  It is beautiful!


I am also interested...


----------



## terrilhb

That is really awesome.


----------



## Catahoula

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> What was your total cost for the project?  (If you don't mind my asking.)  It is beautiful!


Not at all...
Let's see...wow...it is really more than I thought....
Just supplies was about $450 not including tax (here is 8%). The more expensive items are the metal roofing @ $29 a sheet and we used 6. Fiberglass corrugated panel was another option but I thought the metal will last much longer sitting in the sun. I didn't want to use tarp because of the extreme weather here in CO. We have really strong gusty wind up where we are. We used 4 gauge 4"x4" hole hog panels that are 5'x16', they are $ 30 ea and we used 3 (2 for the dome and 1 for coyote proof the front/gate. I supposed we could use the cattle panels with 6'x6' holes which is $20 but it wouldn't be as strong.... The vinyl trim is expensive...$12.5 each and we used 5. If you can find something else, let me know. Originally I thought we could just put wood trims across and nail across. I thought it would make overlapping harder to do and it won't be as strong on the top either. It would make material cost lower.... Other stuff such as metal brackets to make the frame stronger, nails for metal roofing...we brought two boxes but have plenty left. Two pieces of plywood @20 ea...could use thinner ones but $20 was not too expensive and it was 1/2 or 3/4 thick. Other little things add up too....

I want to paint the back of plywood too. Probably not the front since it is the inside where the goats will be. I plan to divide the inside making a bedding area for them. There is plenty of room left for food and water. I got hanging food/mineral dishes. I plan to build a some sort of less waste hay feeder later..... That will be more sleepless nights thinking about it. Since the kids are small, I'll just put hay in a tub for now. 

Hopefully this will last a long time. I spent a lot on the corral panels too but I can sell that later if I am done with animals.... These goats could be my first and last. Our dog is 4 now and I hope he lives a long live because he could be our last dog too. 

Thanks everyone. We are happy with the result (especially me). I didn't know better to have doubts but my husband went along with it. He sure was supportive and didn't complain at all. He is the one who climbed up and down pre-drilled and screwed the screws (got the wrong screws...they have self drilling screws) and I was inside the dome guiding him and push upward when he drilled down.


----------



## poorboys

Great job, have to show my dh, he is planning on putting up a new buck house and me a milking parlor.


----------



## daisychick

I love it!  That is really a great idea!


----------



## Catahoula

I would still be very careful when climbing up on top of it. I supposed we could make a square building but this seem nicer. I do realize maybe with couple more hundred dollars, we could buy one... Overall, it was a fun project and we enjoyed it.


----------



## animalmom

How Cool!  A quonset hut for goats!  Something a military brat from the 50's would recognize... having spent many a day in one.

Congrats on a beautiful set up.  Keep all of us posted as to how your goats do with it.  I'm looking forward to what you dream up for your hay feeder.  If we all could tap into your brain!  What a thought!


----------



## EggsForIHOP

THAT IS AWESOME!  I was thinking of doing a similar thing for the chickens...I'm TOTALLY going to copy your idea   THANK YOU FOR ShARING!  I LOVE IT!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Cool!!!*


----------



## autumnprairie

awesome job


----------



## Catahoula

Thanks! I still like it very much even though it will be too small. We are going to modify it so the goats will have more covered/secure area.


----------



## Catahoula

I just wanted to update this post with our shelter expansion. I have four goats now and the dome shelter is barely big enough to house them. I needed more room especially during bad weather. We ended up getting a metal carport and places it in front of the dome. I moved the food and water out to the carport area, divided the space up. I don't feel bad if they were confined in this shelter in bad weather now. 






The moral of this project is to build as big as you think you'll need and build bigger that that!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Very nice all the way around.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Looks great.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Nice job!  And I hear ya on the build bigger than you think you need.  That goes for barns and houses.


----------



## Modestmaiden62

We are wanting to make one half that size. That way the goats can jump on it as well as get under it. We may even cover it with rolled roofing to help with hoofs.


----------



## cteague

I love this! Mine didnt work out to great. I used fence post panels and a tarp. May try this instead. Lol


----------



## cteague

Catahoula said:


> I just wanted to update this post with our shelter expansion. I have four goats now and the dome shelter is barely big enough to house them. I needed more room especially during bad weather. We ended up getting a metal carport and places it in front of the dome. I moved the food and water out to the carport area, divided the space up. I don't feel bad if they were confined in this shelter in bad weather now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moral of this project is to build as big as you think you'll need and build bigger that that!


How big of a carport did u get for the 4 goats? Im getting ready to buy one for my babies and would like to get an idea of what size. I have 5


----------



## Latestarter

Ummmm @cteague , Catahoula's post was from Dec 2012... She hasn't been on line since mid 2014... I doubt you'll get an answer aside from whatever was already published in her post(s).


----------



## cteague

Oh i didnt pay attention to the date. Lol. I just thought it was neat when i saw it and was excited. But guess i will check the dates from now on before i post. And this is the 1st forum ive been a member of. Still learning how to use a forum. Lol. I know im behind the times. Lol


----------



## Latestarter

Hey! No harm no foul! Everyone has to start somewhere! Welcome to BYH! I saw you joined a little over a year ago so didn't really offer a welcome. My bad! I see you have been posting for the past several months. Glad to have you with us!


----------



## cteague

Lol i have been on and off of here. I joined awhile ago. But have been working alot. 7 days a week. Thats why its scattered. I really like this forum. Very informative. Thanks for the welcome!


----------

